# Newly discovered mammal species



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

"Researchers announced Thursday a rare discovery of a new species of mammal called the olinguito. The reddish-brown animal is about 14-inches long with an equally long tail and weighs about 2 pounds." (Borenstein, S. 2013) LINK to ARTICLE


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

And here's a pic from the article! Looks kinda like a kinkajou


----------



## ajwoods88 (Mar 31, 2012)

It does look similar to a kinkajou! Interesting article, thanks for sharing


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Awww it's adorable!


----------

